# New 21.1MP Camera from Canon



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=139&modelid=17662

21 MegaPixel! Wow! And for just $2700... plus a lens.


----------

